# Do you wipe your dog's butt after they go #2?



## kika15 (May 24, 2010)

My bf's parents always wipe Mochie's butt after she goes #2. She hates it and fears it. We think it's unnecessary and don't do this unless she has diarrhea. 

What do you guys do?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Ew! No. I've only had to do it once when Jackson had diarrhea but I wouldn't do it on a daily basis. I keep the butt area shaved/kept clean so it's usually fine. I suppose I can see a point, if these dogs are allowed on furniture, etc but I've never had issues with it and will only wipe his butt when totally necessary.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

No way in heck would I do that!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope, I don't.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup, I do. And Cadence poops 3 times a day at least  I use baby wipes on his paws, potty areas, and bum. I'm a germaphobe so really, it's for me. And Cadence used to get soft poop A LOT so it just became routine for me.

And yup, he's allowed on all furniture. He's only allowed on my bed when I let him up, but I only let him up after he's had a bath. 

Thing is, I've been doing this since Cadence was a baby, so he doesn't mind or care at all. If it seems to be bothering your dog, I would just skip it.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Only if they have poop on their butts for some reason.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If they get poop on their butts I don't wipe them, I just hose them down with the water hose.


----------



## sk8pw1 (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never had to do it. There has been a few times that he didn't get the best pinch off but then he just scoots about 2 inches and cleans it himself.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

No wiping from me, I just hold him over the trash can w/my left hand, & snip the offending hairs straight into the can w/my right hand. He gets this silly, BIG-eyed look on his face when I'm doing it too!


----------



## kika15 (May 24, 2010)

So we are right, they don't have to have their butts wiped everytime they poop. Gosh I wish they were on the forums, then they would actually believe the information that we tell them... but that's for another post.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I only do it if Basil gets wet poo in his fur. When we were still trying to get Basil on a stable diet that agreed with his digestive system, he was having wet/runny poos like every day, so my boyfriend and I developed a "system," lol! One of us would hold his back legs up (To prevent him from sitting on things!) and the other would use baby wipes to wipe him clean. Though on particularly bad days, we went straight to the bathtub after our walk, lol! It was mostly just wiping his fur, though, I've never really wiped his actual butt, lol!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Of course...if there are dangling bits.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Never had to do this with a dog. Did with Kayne my cat as he was long haired. Never occurred to me to keep that area shaved but definitely will if I ever have another long haired cat - or dog, after reading this.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

No. But if there was something dangling off their tooshy then i would put a face maks and gloves on and use scissors to get it off.


----------



## Ronin rogue (Jun 23, 2010)

Never 
Why clean up what the dog will eat.


----------



## hiyatran (Jun 19, 2010)

Ahhhh...No. Luckly I never had to.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

There was a case where Kaiser ate the felt off his large tennis ball and a piece got stuck on it's way out. I had to chase him around, with a paper towel as he ran about trying to dislodge it. That's as close as I got to wiping.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I only do it if Bones has wet poop or stains- I don't like skid marks on my bed sheets.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine doesn't have anything to wipe afterwards. There's no poop on her butt or her fur so there's no point at all in wiping. Unless she has diarrhea or something, in that case I try to clip off the hairs that can be but if it's a lot I just wash her bottom. I don't wipe.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Um...no...I don't. I think that if they needed me to wipe their butts, I'd just give them a full bath. 

I AM NOT wiping a 200lb dog's butt after he poops. lol His poops are...massive. lol Not to mention, he'd probably chew my arms off in indignation.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Rarely. Only when necessary.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

TheBearCat said:


> There was a case where Kaiser ate the felt off his large tennis ball and a piece got stuck on it's way out. I had to chase him around, with a paper towel as he ran about trying to dislodge it. That's as close as I got to wiping.


I've done that in the past. That's fair (if not unpleasant) reason to do anything there. I've also done what others have and cleaned off dirt stuck to hair, or reasons like that for wiping. But not as a general rule of thumb just to do it. Even with fuzzy butt that I have now, nothing sticks to it (so far) and all is clean all on its own. I don't plan on kissing that area, so it's fine as is. LOL


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Mdawn said:


> Um...no...I don't. I think that if they needed me to wipe their butts, I'd just give them a full bath.
> 
> I AM NOT wiping a 200lb dog's butt after he poops. lol His poops are...massive. lol Not to mention, he'd probably chew my arms off in indignation.



LMAO

I only wipe my long haired cats bum if he has dingle berries


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have but only if my longer haired dogs have had soft/loose stool.


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

I only do it if Bubbles has bits of poop stuck to her fur. Her tail covers her butt hole so i routinely lift it up and see if there's anything stuck.

My friend who has a pug wipes her dog after each pee and poop, but they've been doing it since she's a puppy so she doesn't mind it at all.


----------

